# Squirrel mail issues



## artcurmudgeon (Dec 17, 2009)

Help!

Just got notified of an issues with SM...

When any of our users go to the search function of SM, they all, including me get this...


```
ERROR: Could not complete request.
Query: FETCH (FLAGS UID RFC822.SIZE INTERNALDATE BODY.PEEK[HEADER.FIELDS (Date To Cc From Subject X-Priority Importance Priority Content-Type)])
Reason Given: Error in IMAP command received by server.
```

I have looked at /var/log/messages and maillog and I am not finding anything that stands out to me.

any thoughts?

thanks


----------



## artcurmudgeon (Dec 17, 2009)

And yes I have been googling this, as well as looking through that squirrelmail site and I am not finding anything that looks similar.

thanks


----------



## crsd (Dec 17, 2009)

Actually, a lot of results in google, https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=523016 , for example. I have the same issue (though never seen it as I don't use search function). I'll try to find what was corrected in redhat version.


----------



## crsd (Dec 17, 2009)

Please try attached patch (rename it to patch-functions__imap_search.php and copy it over /usr/ports/mail/squirrelmail/files/patch-functions__imap_search.php), taken from squirrelmail SVN.


----------



## artcurmudgeon (Dec 17, 2009)

stupid question, what next?

thanks


----------



## artcurmudgeon (Dec 17, 2009)

just discovered that all my issues are because of a known issue with 1.4.20-RC2

DOH!


----------



## artcurmudgeon (Dec 17, 2009)

SOLVED! 

once I added it to the files folder and ran make, I did a make deinstall clean and then make install clean and search ran perfectly!

thanks to all!


----------

